# Секвестрированная грыжа. Прошу помочь в выборе тактики



## Ольга86 (24 Сен 2018)

Добрый вечер!
Прошу вашей помощи в принятии решения.
В анамнезе с 2017 года начались боли в пояснице, которые легко купировались  НПВС.
Затем сделала МРТ в апреле 2018 : наличие грыж и протрузий. Стала заниматься кинезиотерапией,но то отпуск, то командировка.
Однажды не могла встать с кровати, дикие боли. Предстояло два перелета. На обезболивающих долетела. Неделю пила Найз,боли ушли. Прыгала, танцевала, пошла в прохладное море.
В сб не пила ничего, в вс дикая жгучая боль в ягодице, иррадирующая в бедро. Не купировалась таблетками. Поставила Ксефокам. На приеме у двух неврологов получен ответ, что корешкового синдрома нет. МРТ делать нет необходимости. Во вт ночью почувствовала онемение промежности и ануса. Мочилась нормально. В пт побежала на МРТ.
Снимки прилагаю. Затем онемение ушло с одной стороны, сегодня с утра и с другой . Болей нет . Только немного копчик.
Нейрохирурги говорят оперировать, предлагают имплант силиконовый , который поддержит связки и травматичность участка. Говорит, что с ним на 10 день люди уезжают домой на машинах. Реально ли ?
Насколько необходима операция ? Боюсь упустить время. Работаю много за рулем, имеются перелеты. Переживаю, как бы не опоздать с операцией.
Нейрохирург предупредил, что могут быть осложнения, которых я боюсь( провисание стопы, чуть ли не инвалидная коляска),с учетом того, что на сегодняшний день меня ничего не беспокоит, кроме онемения ануса.
P.s. Простите за сумбур. Не сплю ночами, очень нервничаю, до такой степени, что пошел дерматит((
Очень прошу ваших советов.


----------



## La murr (25 Сен 2018)

@Ольга86, здравствуйте!
@Доктор Ступин, @vbl15, @dr.dreval, надеюсь, ответят Вам в ближайшее время. 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Сен 2018)

Доброе утро!
Показано проведение оперативного вмешательства, объем хирургии целесообразно обсуждать при очной встрече и дополнительных исследованиях.


----------



## конст2013 (25 Сен 2018)

@Ольга86, у  вас признаки конского хвоста - это абсолютное показание к операции.


----------



## Ольга86 (25 Сен 2018)

@конст2013, спасибо за ответ.Но спросила вчера у нейрохирурга насчёт конского хвоста.Он сказал,у вас его нет ...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Сен 2018)

По поводу силиконового импланта явно просматривается попытка "развести на бабки".
А так согласен с доктором Древалем.


----------



## Ольга86 (25 Сен 2018)

Спасибо за ответ.
На "бабки" он не хотел развести, тк предложил получить квоту на данный имплант. Сказал, что так будет менее травматично потом. Но и сказал, что с ним на 10 день из больницы пациенты уезжают домой на машинах. Мне это очень сомнительно, хотя я лишь обыватель, который боится осложнений после операции и осложнений ,если не сделать операцию))
Подскажите, насколько срочно мне нужна оперативное лечение? Реально ли, что люди через месяц могут идти на работу?)


----------



## конст2013 (25 Сен 2018)

@Ольга86, онемение промежности при грыже диска - это уже  признак конского хвоста.


----------



## конст2013 (25 Сен 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ.
> На "бабки" он не хотел развести, тк предложил получить квоту на данный имплант.


На бабки развести хотел сложно сказать хотя вполне возможно. Проконсльтируйтесь ещё поблизости с каким небудь нейро может предложит эндоскопию малоинвазивную.


----------



## Ольга86 (25 Сен 2018)

@конст2013, мне было сказано,что эндоскопию сейчас почти никто не использует и в моем случае она не реальна в любом случае.


----------



## Ольга86 (26 Сен 2018)

@dr.dreval, подскажите, операция необходима даже если болей сейчас нет ?


----------



## dr.dreval (26 Сен 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Подскажите, операция необходима даже если болей сейчас нет ?


Эпизод онемения промежности - признак существенной центральной компрессии, ну и грыжа много больше средних размеров.


----------



## Ольга86 (26 Сен 2018)

@dr.dreval, правильно ли я поняла, получается нужно сделать операцию как профилактику следующих эпизодов?
Я боюсь осложнений послеоперационных((
Может ли быть такое, что пришла на своих двоих, а ушла с болями, парезом и хромотой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2018)

Процент плохого от операции равен проценту плохого без операции.
2-3=% имхо.

Если морально готовы-операция.
Если не готовы, ждем и лечимся.


----------



## Ольга86 (27 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а вообще люди с такими грыжами вылечиваются ? Есть шанс,что рецидива не будет ? Или это жить ,как на пороховой бочке ?


----------



## Ольга86 (27 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Процент плохого от операции равен проценту плохого без операции.
> 2-3=% имхо.
> 
> Если морально готовы-операция.
> Если не готовы, ждем и лечимся.


Подскажите, как можно лечиться ?
В данный момент работаю за рулем и командировки.Идти на больничный ?но ничего не болит, только копчик как встаю
Нейрохирург пугает, говорит однозначно операция, что дотянешь. Он же отвечает, что осложнений не будет и быстро восстановлюсь, разницы в самочувствии не увижу; но читаю отдаленные последствия мне становится дурно.
Голова идёт кругом.
Пугает тот момент,что делала мрт в апреле - грыжа была 9 мм, за полгода так выросла - мог ли служить причиной просто прострел и она уменьшится или это очень тревожный знак? Также пугает эпизод онемения промежности.


----------



## 32Ольга (27 Сен 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Подскажите, как можно лечиться ?
> В данный момент работаю за рулем и командировки.Идти на больничный ?но ничего не болит, только копчик как встаю
> Нейрохирург пугает, говорит однозначно операция, что дотянешь. Он же отвечает, что осложнений не будет и быстро восстановлюсь, разницы в самочувствии не увижу; но читаю отдаленные последствия мне становится дурно.
> Голова идёт кругом.
> Пугает тот момент,что делала мрт в апреле - грыжа была 9 мм, за полгода так выросла - мог ли служить причиной просто прострел и она уменьшится или это очень тревожный знак? Также пугает эпизод онемения промежности.


А какой сейчас размер грыжи, у Вас не приложена расшифровка МРТ.


----------



## Ольга86 (27 Сен 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> А какой сейчас размер грыжи, у Вас не приложена расшифровка МРТ.


Потому что врачи сами ориентируются))
Грыжа секвестированная 1,2 см,секвестер до 1,7 см


----------



## 32Ольга (27 Сен 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Потому что врачи сами ориентируются))
> Грыжа секвестированная 1,2 см,секвестер до 1,7 см


Т.е. с апреля Вы ее додавили до секвестра. Как и многие здесь, в том числе и я (у меня 13 мм в феврале. правда без секвестра), не сделали выводов и не поменяли образ жизни.


----------



## Ольга86 (27 Сен 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Т.е. с апреля Вы ее додавили до секвестра. Как и многие здесь, в том числе и я (у меня 13 мм в феврале. правда без секвестра), не сделали выводов и не поменяли образ жизни.


Ольга,вы оперировались ?
Я слишком поздно нашла ответы на вопросы.
На тот момент врач сказала,все норм.все живут так.
Начала заниматься кинезиотерапией,но вот прострел случился


----------



## 32Ольга (27 Сен 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Ольга,вы оперировались ?
> Я слишком поздно нашла ответы на вопросы.
> На тот момент врач сказала,все норм.все живут так.
> Начала заниматься кинезиотерапией,но вот прострел случился


Нет, не оперировались. Терпела, у меня адская боль в ноге была месяца 2. Лечилась у доктора Ступина. Сейчас занимаюсь ЛФК с инструктором. Грыжа уменьшилась до 7-8 мм. Смотрите по ощущениям. Секвестр может и рассосаться, позадавайте ещё вопросы врачам.


----------



## Ольга86 (27 Сен 2018)

@32


32Ольга написал(а):


> Нет, не оперировались. Терпела, у меня адская боль в ноге была месяца 2. Лечилась у доктора Ступина. Сейчас занимаюсь ЛФК с инструктором. Грыжа уменьшилась до 7-8 мм. Смотрите по ощущениям. Секвестр может и рассосаться, позадавайте ещё вопросы врачам.


Мои настаивают на операции.
Меня смущает факт того, что был эпизод онемения промежности((
Вы на больничном лечились?


----------



## 32Ольга (27 Сен 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> @32
> 
> Мои настаивают на операции.
> Меня смущает факт того, что был эпизод онемения промежности((
> Вы на больничном лечились?


Онемение было, но прошло? Сейчас нет? Значит улучшения, значит можно повременить с операцией, но как говорит Федор Петрович, держите телефон нейрохирурга в кармане, на всякий случай.
Сначала в районной поликлинике пыталась лечиться так: утром уколы, потом на работу, когда поняла, через 10 дней уколов, что улучшения нет, и сидеть я не могла, ногу выкручивало, ушла на больничный. 1,5 месяца на больничном, лечилась, потом вышла на работу и уже долечивалась параллельно. Помогли в клинике Ступина только блокады, обезболивающие не брали. Сейчас соблюдаю все рекомендации по правильному образу жизни: не наклоняться, только приседать, не скручиваться, не поднимать тяжести, на работе встаю каждый час, разминаюсь, утром ЛФК "доктора Ступина" (есть на его сайте), вечером аппликатор Кузнецова 30 мин, при нагрузках,домашней работе и работе на даче - корсет. 2 раза в неделю ЛФК с инструктором (тоже у Ступина). Как то так, почти 9 месяцев прошло с того момента, как прострелило поясницу.


----------



## Ольга86 (27 Сен 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Онемение было, но прошло? Сейчас нет? Значит улучшения, значит можно повременить с операцией, но как говорит Федор Петрович, держите телефон нейрохирурга в кармане, на всякий случай.
> Сначала в районной поликлинике пыталась лечиться так: утром уколы, потом на работу, когда поняла, через 10 дней уколов, что улучшения нет, и сидеть я не могла, ногу выкручивало, ушла на больничный. 1,5 месяца на больничном, лечилась, потом вышла на работу и уже долечивалась параллельно. Помогли в клинике Ступина только блокады, обезболивающие не брали. Сейчас соблюдаю все рекомендации по правильному образу жизни: не наклоняться, только приседать, не скручиваться, не поднимать тяжести, на работе встаю каждый час, разминаюсь, утром ЛФК "доктора Ступина" (есть на его сайте), вечером аппликатор Кузнецова 30 мин, при нагрузках,домашней работе и работе на даче - корсет. 2 раза в неделю ЛФК с инструктором (тоже у Ступина). Как то так, почти 9 месяцев прошло с того момента, как прострелило поясницу.


Спасибо вам большое за ответ.
Взвешиваю все за и против ,мне ещё в перспективе рожать нужно. Вот и думаю,если так консервативно лечиться ,долго. Возможно,не принесет эффекта. Если забеременею ,нагрузка на позвоночник будет очень большая и станет хуже.
Так все это сложно .Очень сложно.


----------



## 32Ольга (27 Сен 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Спасибо вам большое за ответ.
> Взвешиваю все за и против ,мне ещё в перспективе рожать нужно. Вот и думаю,если так консервативно лечиться ,долго. Возможно,не принесет эффекта. Если забеременею ,нагрузка на позвоночник будет очень большая и станет хуже.
> Так все это сложно .Очень сложно.


Ольга, не переживайте, все обязательно решится, консервативно или оперативно. Как раз читала статью на сайте Федора Петровича (не могу найти ссылку) про беременность. Не так все опасно, нагрузка будет расти постепенно, вот когда родится малыш, вот тут да, его ношение, мытье, а растут они сначала очень быстро, вот тут мне кажется очень актуален корсет. Но прежде мне кажется нужно решить вопрос с грыжей. Время у Вас еще есть. Удачи и выздоравливайте!!!


----------



## Ольга86 (27 Сен 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Ольга, не переживайте, все обязательно решится, консервативно или оперативно. Как раз читала статью на сайте Федора Петровича (не могу найти ссылку) про беременность. Не так все опасно, нагрузка будет расти постепенно, вот когда родится малыш, вот тут да, его ношение, мытье, а растут они сначала очень быстро, вот тут мне кажется очень актуален корсет. Но прежде мне кажется нужно решить вопрос с грыжей. Время у Вас еще есть. Удачи и выздоравливайте!!!


Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2018)

Слишком много Ступина в теме.
Какое решение, операция или консервация


----------



## Ольга86 (28 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слишком много Ступина в теме.
> Какое решение, операция или консервация


Решила идти на операцию.Меньше ,чем за полгода грыжа увеличилась с 8 до 12 мм.Хотя я ей мало занималась ,конечно.
Боюсь уехать в командировку далеко и вдруг прихватит ,куда бежать и кто будет оперировать ,непонятно .
Пока есть выбор и трезвый ум- выбираю операцию.
Но после хочу заняться собой конкреиео.!


----------



## Ольга86 (28 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слишком много Ступина в теме.
> Какое решение, операция или консервация


Доктор Ступин, подскажите,как вы относитесь к кинезиотерапии?
Какой вообще вид ЛФК для нас ,с грыжами,после операций полезен и эффективен?


----------



## 32Ольга (28 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слишком много Ступина в теме.
> Какое решение, операция или консервация


Извините, Федор Петрович, но без Вас никак!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2018)

Принято. Показания к операции профилактические.
Помните, что лечение консервативное полгода без командировок, что после операции - будьте головы
Если правильно и по показаниям, то любой вид лечения хорош.
ЛФК правильное то, что соответствует периоду заболевания.
ЛФК по периодам есть на форуме и есть на моем сайте в разделе Полезные советы.
Не найдете, подскажем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Извините, Федор Петрович, но без Вас никак!


Все хорошо.
Даже нравиться.
Вот это нравиться и пугает.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Сен 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Спасибо вам большое за ответ.
> Взвешиваю все за и против ,мне ещё в перспективе рожать нужно. Вот и думаю,если так консервативно лечиться ,долго. Возможно,не принесет эффекта. Если забеременею ,нагрузка на позвоночник будет очень большая и станет хуже.
> Так все это сложно .Очень сложно.


Консервативно лечиться в любом случаи придется, даже если сделаете операцию. Раз за 6 мес грыжа выросла, значит у вас продолжается разрушающая перегрузка позвонка. Это связано с мышечно-тоническим синдромом. Часть мышц перегружена. Грыжу хирург уберет, а мышечная проблема останется. Грыжа может новая вылезти. По этому заниматься ЛФК можно уже начинать и глядишь, может и операция не понадобится (грыжа уменьшится сам).
А в командировку ехать не стоит если есть такая возможность. Поездка, тряска, нагрузка - это только усугубит ситуацию.


----------



## Ольга86 (28 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Принято. Показания к операции профилактические.
> Помните, что лечение консервативное полгода без командировок, что после операции - будьте головы
> Если правильно и по показаниям, то любой вид лечения хорош.
> ЛФК правильное то, что соответствует периоду заболевания.
> ...


Я немного запуталась...выходит что за рулём 200 км нельзя будет после операции проводить ? Ехать поездом 18 часов? В течении полугода?
Возможно рассасывание грыжи ,но при условии отказа от машины ?
Мне нейрохирурги объяснии,что после операции смогу приступить к рабочим обязанностям ( я медицинский представитель) достаточно быстро...впрочем ,как и невролог . 
К кому ни обращалась,все в один голос сказали,что рано или поздно придется оперировать .


----------



## Ольга86 (28 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Консервативно лечиться в любом случаи придется, даже если сделаете операцию. Раз за 6 мес грыжа выросла, значит у вас продолжается разрушающая перегрузка позвонка. Это связано с мышечно-тоническим синдромом. Часть мышц перегружена. Грыжу хирург уберет, а мышечная проблема останется. Грыжа может новая вылезти. По этому заниматься ЛФК можно уже начинать и глядишь, может и операция не понадобится (грыжа уменьшится сам).
> А в командировку ехать не стоит если есть такая возможность. Поездка, тряска, нагрузка - это только усугубит ситуацию.


Так я вроде занималась ЛФК @Александр_100,


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Консервативно лечиться в любом случаи придется, даже если сделаете операцию. Раз за 6 мес грыжа выросла, значит у вас продолжается разрушающая перегрузка позвонка. Это связано с мышечно-тоническим синдромом. Часть мышц перегружена. Грыжу хирург уберет, а мышечная проблема останется. Грыжа может новая вылезти. По этому заниматься ЛФК можно уже начинать и глядишь, может и операция не понадобится (грыжа уменьшится сам).
> А в командировку ехать не стоит если есть такая возможность. Поездка, тряска, нагрузка - это только усугубит ситуацию.


Операция назначена на вт.теперь стала волноваться((( какие могут быть последствия?
ЛФК начала заниматься в мае.В июле уехала в Питер на месяц,много гуляла и делала разминку утром и вечером,которую дали в центре профилактики.
Прилетела - заняла поясница,не могла утром голову помыть в наклон.Чернз неделю снова тренировки .Потом прострел и уже новое МРТ


----------



## Ольга86 (28 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Принято. Показания к операции профилактические.
> Помните, что лечение консервативное полгода без командировок, что после операции - будьте головы
> Если правильно и по показаниям, то любой вид лечения хорош.
> ЛФК правильное то, что соответствует периоду заболевания.
> ...


Доктор Ступин, подскажите! Может я поторопилась с операцией в таком случае??
Но мы планируем деток ( к сожалению,пока безрезультатно),годы идут (((( есть проблемы с овариальным резервом). Испугалась,что пока буду долго лечить ( так и не нашла хороших мануальщиков и остеопатов у нас, после приемов было только хуже ,боюсь теперь ходить),совсем не смогу потом забеременеть. А итогом будеь операция ,но уже с осложнениями .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Сен 2018)

@Ольга86, когда оперироваться, решать Вам.
Показания к операции такие, что можно и полечить, но это может занять несколько месяцев.
А после операции 95-98 % выходят на работу через 1-3 месяца.
На беременность грыжи не влияют.
Если рассосется, то зачем операция.
Процент осложнений от операции равен проценту осложнений без операции.
Приняли решение - оперируемся.


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, большое Вам спасибо за ответы .
Подскажите,где найти ссылки по поводу тактики поведения после операции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2018)

Мой сайт. Это интересно. Полезные советы. Темы внизу.


----------



## Зиля (2 Окт 2018)

@Ольга86, ну как вы?


----------



## Ольга86 (2 Окт 2018)

Зиля написал(а):


> @Ольга86, ну как вы?


Спасибо, сегодня прооперировали,все хорошо )) только болит шов,что было понятным. Показали саму грыжу и в правду огромная


----------



## La murr (2 Окт 2018)

@Ольга86, Вам в помощь статья @Доктор Ступин про послеоперационное поведение
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Ольга86 (2 Окт 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Ольга86, Вам в помощь статья @Доктор Ступин про послеоперационное поведение
> Выздоравливайте!


Спасибо ! Уже во всю читаю )))


----------



## 32Ольга (2 Окт 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Спасибо ! Уже во всю читаю )))


Ольга, как себя чувствуете? Какая была сделана операция? Где была проведена? Кто оперировал? Может кому-то пригодится данная информация...


----------



## Ольга86 (2 Окт 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Ольга, как себя чувствуете? Какая была сделана операция? Где была проведена? Кто оперировал? Может кому-то пригодится данная информация...


Долго думала,где оперироваться,оперировалась у себя в Ижевске,у Шешко Леонида Генриховича.Его советовали . Операция микро(не выгорю какая,но вы поняли)), поставили Diam.


----------



## Ольга86 (2 Окт 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Ольга, как себя чувствуете? Какая была сделана операция? Где была проведена? Кто оперировал? Может кому-то пригодится данная информация...


Чувствую себя хорошо,после операции был зверский аппетит )) болит только шов,остальное пока в норме. Неудобство составляет справлять нужду )) непривычно и психологически тяжело .надо этот день пережить просто .Завтра будем вставать,сказал доктор.


----------



## 32Ольга (2 Окт 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Чувствую себя хорошо,после операции был зверский аппетит )) болит только шов,остальное пока в норме. Неудобство составляет справлять нужду )) непривычно и психологически тяжело .надо этот день пережить просто .Завтра будем вставать,сказал доктор.


Ольга, я думаю, это не самое страшное в жизни, около Вас все такие))) Да, завтра будет лучше однозначно, и ко всему можно приспособиться. Теперь реабилитация, что тоже важно, выполняйте все рекомендации врачей, а то встречались на этом форуме энтузиасты, которым стало хорошо и пустились во все тяжкие, так потом осложнения... но не будем про это, у Вас все будет хорошо, потому что у Вас еще есть самая главная цель в жизни, а ради этого стоит потерпеть немного)


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Окт 2018)

@Ольга86, Судя по вашему МРТ у вас там проблема только с одним диском L5-S1, а остальные здоровые в принципе. Так, что я думаю в вашем случаи операция вам поможет обязательно.
теперь после операции ваша задача себя беречь и не наделать глупостей. 
Но в тоже время обязательно заниматься ЛФК. 
Желаю успешного выздоровления!


----------



## Ольга86 (2 Окт 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Ольга, я думаю, это не самое страшное в жизни, около Вас все такие))) Да, завтра будет лучше однозначно, и ко всему можно приспособиться. Теперь реабилитация, что тоже важно, выполняйте все рекомендации врачей, а то встречались на этом форуме энтузиасты, которым стало хорошо и пустились во все тяжкие, так потом осложнения... но не будем про это, у Вас все будет хорошо, потому что у Вас еще есть самая главная цель в жизни, а ради этого стоит потерпеть немного)


Спасибо!!


----------



## Ольга86 (2 Окт 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Ольга, я думаю, это не самое страшное в жизни, около Вас все такие))) Да, завтра будет лучше однозначно, и ко всему можно приспособиться. Теперь реабилитация, что тоже важно, выполняйте все рекомендации врачей, а то встречались на этом форуме энтузиасты, которым стало хорошо и пустились во все тяжкие, так потом осложнения... но не будем про это, у Вас все будет хорошо, потому что у Вас еще есть самая главная цель в жизни, а ради этого стоит потерпеть немного)


Спасибо


----------



## Ольга86 (3 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Ольга86, Судя по вашему МРТ у вас там проблема только с одним диском L5-S1, а остальные здоровые в принципе. Так, что я думаю в вашем случаи операция вам поможет обязательно.
> теперь после операции ваша задача себя беречь и не наделать глупостей.
> Но в тоже время обязательно заниматься ЛФК.
> Желаю успешного выздоровления!


Спасибо!


----------



## Ольга86 (4 Окт 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Ольга86, Вам в помощь статья @Доктор Ступин про послеоперационное поведение
> Выздоравливайте!


Мне разрешено ходить без корсета и уже присаживаться. Пошел третий от операции .это нормально ?? 
Ничего не болит,двигаюсь хорошо,прошла по лесничным пролетам...


----------



## Ольга86 (11 Окт 2018)

Добрый день.Подскажите, пожалуйста. После операции чувствую себя хорошо,почти ничего не болит ,только иногда поясницу тянет,если долго ,например,гуляю. Меня немножко настораживает тот факт,что снова есть онемение правой ягодицы. Если прикончат мы,я чувствую,но такое ощущение,что она окаменелая что-ли.
Нормально ли это ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2018)

А непонятно, онемела или окаменела-твердая.


----------



## Ольга86 (12 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, частично онемела.

Подскажите, пожалуйста,еще нюанс.
Вы пишите в полезных советах,что нельзя наклоняться. Не выходит ,в больнице- бахилы обуть ,в машину сесть - тоже наклон выходит. Зубы чистить или мыть посуду - тоже небольшой наклон. Критично ли это ?
Нужно ли принимать препараты Хондроитина?
Нейромидин сколько нужно колоть (15мг),врач не уточнил ,а на прием к неврологу только 17,она на больничном (?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

Онемела и онемела. Это признак, но не проблема. Проблема боль и слабость.
Наклоняться надо правильно.
Например, чистим зубы прямо и полоскает не из под крана, а из стаканчика.
Или чистим сидя.
Или опираемся одной рукой.
Или тренируем спину так, чтобы ей было все равно как вы чистите.


----------



## Ольга86 (12 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое Вам за ответ и за вашу помощь! За Ваше время,которое вы тратите !!
Я не уточнила,мне поставили систему diam,сказали так восстановление  пройдет быстрее.В связи с этим вопрос, когда можно сесть за руль ?
Можно ли после операции ходить в баню ,сауну ? 4.12 командировка в др город (18 ч в поезде), где коллеги предлагают посетить термальные источники .можно ли мне )

По поводу тренировки спины ,делаю пока ЛФК в кровати,сегодня сняли швы ,на след неделе договорилась ходить в зал ЛФК ,чтоб проконтролировали верность выполнения.
Когда можно в бассейн ? Нужно ли ,если я плаваю только как лягушка ?
Хожу по 2 ч в целом в день .
Проблема в том,что боюсь поторопиться и наоборот не сделать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

Вы же ещё в больнице, поговорите с врачом.
Делать можно все, если правильно.
Спешить  на надо.


----------



## Ольга86 (12 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, меня выписали во Вт. 
Врач сказал неделя - вторая и выходи на работу,не жалей себя!Ходишь ты прекрасно,сидишь хорошо.
Я все-таки жалею)) боюсь ухудшений и рецидивов
За руль он разрешил сесть после снятия швов ,те сегодня . Я боюсь пока


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

Тут все решает ваш врач, и слушаться врача надо.
Рекомендую начинать лфк, и чтобы не ошибиться, начинайте с минимума и повышайте нагрузку по мере отступления боли, но на период не меньше недели. Как вариант используйте гимнастику с нашего сайта при боли в спине, начинаете с острого.
Если в машину, то надо адаптировать кресло под спину, как и рабочее кресло. Тема есть на форуме про правильное поведение при боли в спине. Если не найдете, скажите.
Бассейн. Хочется пожалуйста, но для восстановления он не значим. Вернее значимо если сделать это не купанием, а лечебным и восстановительным лфк. То есть надо так же заниматься по программе, самое простое плавание разными стилями на животе, на спине и на боку. 
Что непонятно, лучше спросите.


----------



## Ольга86 (12 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут все решает ваш врач, и слушаться врача надо.
> Рекомендую начинать лфк, и чтобы не ошибиться, начинайте с минимума и повышайте нагрузку по мере отступления боли, но на период не меньше недели. Как вариант используйте гимнастику с нашего сайта при боли в спине, начинаете с острого.
> Если в машину, то надо адаптировать кресло под спину, как и рабочее кресло. Тема есть на форуме про правильное поведение при боли в спине. Если не найдете, скажите.
> Бассейн. Хочется пожалуйста, но для восстановления он не значим. Вернее значимо если сделать это не купанием, а лечебным и восстановительным лфк. То есть надо так же заниматься по программе, самое простое плавание разными стилями на животе, на спине и на боку.
> Что непонятно, лучше спросите.


Доктор Ступин,что вы имеете ввиду по мере отступления боли( на сегодняшний момент как таковых болей нет,только чуть-чуть тянет,когда встаю)?
Купила подушку в машину по совету невролога- реабилитолога.
Как лучше и безопаснее передвигаться по городу ? На машине или все-таки в общественном транспорте?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

Я про боль при выполнении гимнастики.
Минимальное болевое, не через боль, но на боль.
Переход от периода к периоду только при выполнении упражнений этого периода без боли.

В машине лучше, не толкают.
Но только в машине вот так должно быть.

Кроме подушки под поясницу, рекомендую подушку под крестец.
Простите за саморекламу, но лучше нашей не знаю.
Подушка под крестец


----------



## Ольга86 (12 Окт 2018)

Спасибо большое!! Я только  ЗА такую рекламу))
Правильно ли я поняла,что одну подушку я помещаю на спинку ,а подушку,которую Вы рекомендуете под попу ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

Конечно.


----------



## Ольга86 (16 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно.


Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста,можно ли делать упражнения для шейного отдела? Я так поняла,что они делаются сидя или стоя. Дело в том,что ночью пару раз немела правая рука,сегодня левая.
При выполнении упражнений для острого периода спины ,нужно ли подкладывать полотенце/ валик под поясницу? Упражнения 10 и 11 тоже можно делать ,спина округляется где .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

Надо конечно и лучше стоя.
Онемение рук по очереди, скорее туннельного характера, не позвоночного.
При выполнении упражнений для острого периода, валик под поясницу зачем?


----------



## Ольга86 (16 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо конечно и лучше стоя.
> Онемение рук по очереди, скорее туннельного характера, не позвоночного.
> При выполнении упражнений для острого периода, валик под поясницу зачем?


До операции ,когда инструктор ЛФК увидел мою грыжу,сказал подкладывать,чтоб ещё больше не выпятить грыжу .
Сейчас не знаю,нужен ли он)
А упражнение 10 и 11 тоже можно делать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

Валик по желанию, но важно начинать с небольшого, сложенное полотенце например.
Можно.


----------



## Ольга86 (18 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Ольга86 (21 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Валик по желанию, но важно начинать с небольшого, сложенное полотенце например.
> Можно.


Доктор Ступин,добрый вечер!
Во Вт случайно подняла бутыль с водой около 5-6 л и налила в чайник. Бутыль стоял на уровне груди ( заглянула и увидела спросони ,что там меньше половины(().
Пошла к врачу и незаметно для себя прошла 7 км..
Теперь немного тянет поясницу ,особенно справа возле шва,не критично,но ощущения есть. Раньше не было такого.
Подскажите,пожалуйста,почему могло так произойти ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2018)

Почему в бутыли половина?
Так муж наверное вечером чай пил, вот и отлил половину!


Или почему прошли 7 км?
Или почему стали поднимать как всегда?

Все просто. Начинаете выздоравливать.


----------



## Ольга86 (22 Окт 2018)

Спасибо !
@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста,нужно ли принимать Хондроитин и Глюкозамин ? Есть ли от них эффект?
Нужно было 12-13 ноября лететь в Москву ,отказалась. А через два месяца,если все хорошо,можно ехать на поезде в командировку?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

По желанию.
Можно.


----------



## Ольга86 (22 Окт 2018)

Спасибо!
Так может и в Москву можно было лететь 12 ноября...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

А почему нет.
Корсет. Подушка под поясницу, а может под крестец.
Аппликатор и лекарства от боли с собой.
Все медленно, в ритме вальса.

В Москву всегда хорошо.


----------



## Ольга86 (23 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, я просто думала,что месяц  после операции - рано...
Плюс багаж с ленты снимать,а можно поднимать только 2 кг...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Рано.
Но если надо!
Попросить и снимут и на тележку положат и до машины довезут.
+ Корсет + Разумное поведение.
Организовать можно все.


----------



## Ольга86 (23 Окт 2018)

Слава Богу, руководитель сказала,сиди дома,здоровье дороже.
Награждать должны были )) лучше дома поработаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Хороший начальник. 
А награждать за что?


----------



## Ольга86 (26 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, извиняюсь,что не ответила,не увидела Ваше сообщение. Награждать как лучшего сотрудника)))
Хотела ещё спросить,сегодня заболело правое бедро с внутренней стороны. Это нормально ?(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2018)

Любая боль не нормально.
Мышцы дай Бог.
Мазью помазать. НПВП попринимать.


----------



## Ольга86 (26 Окт 2018)

А как понять,мышечная боль или нет ?

Намазал диклофенаком и выпила аркоксию 60.
Вообще не понимаю,все было очень хорошо две недели ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2018)

Пройдет. Дня три-5 полечитесь и пройдет. Не спешите.


----------



## Ольга86 (26 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, те пить в любом случае 3 дня,даже если,например,завтра боль пройдет?
Можно ли ходить много ( при движении болит меньше или не болит совсем)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2018)

Ходить можно. Не пить можно.


----------



## Ольга86 (27 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Ольга86 (8 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин, подскажите,пожалуйста, сколько по времени ( мес,два) за рулём и вообще в машине нужно ездить с корсетом ? Не очень понимаю его функцию...
P.s. спасибо за рекомендацию подушки под копчик .Очень нравится !!! Думаю и под спину у вас попробовать )))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Про корсет это от меня?
В машине надо как раз с поясничной подушкой.
Корсет по идее работает как ограничитель движение и по вертикали и по горизонтали, но в основном при входе и выходе их машины.
В основном когда не болит то корсет только при загрузке машины, но если болит, то не важно в чем и с чем, главное чтобы не болело.
Поэтому пробуйте в корсете и с подушкой, и одновременно с ними - главное чтобы удобно, а привходе и выходе просто с контролем движений.


----------



## Ольга86 (8 Ноя 2018)

Дело в том ,что не болит особо ,а входить/выходить много приходиться . Вот и думаю ...
Подушка есть и под копчик и под спину .
А именно КАК правильно входить и выходить не нашла( стараюсь как леди ,с обеими ногами .
А в целом,с корсетом мне хуже ,не нравится в нем ходить совсем.
А что значит"про  корсет это от меня"? Извините,не поняла ))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Корсет при езде на машине, это от меня прозвучало?
Я такое советую только при определенных ситуациях, у Вас не такая, можно без корсета.
Ноги две и перед опусканием ног сделать движение поясницей вперёд назад, и тазом влево вправо, и после вставания на две ноги выпрямляться медленно и через согнутые колени.


----------



## Ольга86 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам огромное !!!
Не от вас ))читала,что все ездят ,решила,что и мне нужно ))


----------



## 32Ольга (8 Ноя 2018)

@Ольга86, Ольга, у Вас прошло чуть больше месяца после операции. Уже ездите на машине? Как Ваше самочувствие?


----------



## Ольга86 (8 Ноя 2018)

Отличное !!! Я толком и не поняла,что операция была ))Иногда чуть тянет поясницу, особенно по утрам,но после пару шагов все замечательно.Онемение ягодицы проходит .
Теперь жалею,что отказалась лететь в Москву по работе ))
За руль села на 29 день.
Конечно соблюдаю осторожность в плане наклонов.


----------



## 32Ольга (8 Ноя 2018)

Ольга, берегите себя! Хорошо, когда все хорошо!


----------



## Ольга86 (8 Ноя 2018)

Спасибо !! Берегу !!
Но обращаться с собой как с хрустальной вазой наверно тоже не вариант )


----------



## 32Ольга (8 Ноя 2018)

Наверное все-таки вазой немного придется побыть, дабы не заработать рецидив!


----------



## Ольга86 (8 Ноя 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Наверное все-таки вазой немного придется побыть, дабы не заработать рецидив!


Я выполняю все назначения врача )) на работу вышла. По дискотекам не бегаю,живу обычной жизнью,но с ограничениями конечно. Лфк утром и вечером ,прогулки с собакой,никаких наклонов.Купила шагомер наконец- то .
Насчёт вазы мне говорили нейрохирурги и реабилитолог в стационаре. Думаю ,все индивидуально. А ваза имеется в виду,что люди боятся выходить на улицу и вообще ходить.

А вообще,Ольга,я жуткий паникер)) где что кольнет- мысли всякие лезут,чуть ли не до истермк.Обшалась на др форуме,пока про этот не знала .Боли на тот момент уже практически прошли.Так одна дама мне написала,что у вас может что и пострашнее там.Впечатлилась так,что через полчаса появилось онемение промежности (( возможно совпадение,а возможно психосоматика. Даже стала ходить к психологу))
Поэтому мне нужен настрой ,что все хорошо у меня!
На обед домой езжу ,могу полежать 15-60 мин ,днём и на лфк езжу .вообще все в сохранном режиме,как мне кажется))
И я ОЧЕНЬ благодарна этому форму и отдельное спасибо Доктору Ступину!! Люди тратят СВОЕ личное время


----------



## 32Ольга (8 Ноя 2018)

Я сама паникер))) Всегда думала, что я кремень, со стрессами хорошо справлялась, на работе начальник с "характером" все смогла пережить. А вот 13 мм какой-то несчастной грыжи подкосили меня конкретно. У меня ж депрессия жуткая была, не спала, мысли в голову лезли. Вылезала с фенозипамом)) Долго восстанавливала нервную систему. На фоне приема лекарств полезли и другие болячки, вобщем как говорится берегите здоровье и нервную систему! Да, еще я выяснила, что у меня низкий болевой порог))))
А Федор Петрович конечно, мастер своего дела!!!


----------



## Ольга86 (8 Ноя 2018)

@32Ольга, спасибо вам за поддержку!))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2018)

@32Ольга, post: 374817, member: 24220"]
А Федор Петрович конечно, мастер своего дела!!![/QUOTE]
Ольга! У меня не хватит «денег» с Вами рассчитаться.
Но, спасибо!
И не за похвальбу, что конечно приятно, а за Ваше стремление к здоровью.
Всегда проще лечить если человек стремится выздороветь.


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2018)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> обращаться с собой как с хрустальной вазой наверно тоже не вариант )


Принцип разумности
©Доктор Ступин


----------



## 32Ольга (9 Ноя 2018)

Простите, Федор Петрович, но покажите мне хоть один мой пост, где написана "похвальба"? Я пишу только о том, что сама пережила, нет ни единого слова, где было бы приукрашено! Может кому-то будет полезна данная информация, потому что симптомы у многих совпадают и не всем надо бежать на операцию, даже с такими огромными грыжами!
Жалею только об одном - что в течение 1,5 месяцев лечилась у районного невролога, которая ни разу в руки ни молоток, ни иголку не взяла!!! Только время потеряла. И это Москва!!! Что говорить про регионы... А когда НПВП посадила себе ЖКТ терапевт недоуменно посмотрела на меня и сказала: "А почему Омез не принимаете?" Я была в шоке!!! Хочется спросить: Я что, врач?
Вы же помните, в каком состоянии я приползла к Вам ("блондинка в корсете").
А когда доктор, сидя в холле своей клиники, отвечает на вопросы всех своих пациентов, и всем уделяет внимание, и очень заметно, что доктор делает это от души и с желанием помочь - это дорогого стоит!
А когда он говорит: Не портите мне статистику, я в этом году только двоих на операцию отправил!! Знаете, как это мотивирует?
И знаешь, что есть место, где тебе помогут, и знаешь, куда обратиться, когда всем остальным врачам просто все равно!!! И это не пустые слова. И не перестану благодарить и Вас, и Алену Александровну, и Владимира Геннадьевича, всех массажистов и мануальных терапевтов, девочек-медсестер, особенно Светлану, и конечно своего тренера Стаса!!! Я все сказала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> ...когда доктор, сидя в холле своей клиники, отвечает на вопросы всех своих пациентов, и всем уделяет внимание, и очень заметно, что доктор делает это от души и с желанием помочь - это дорогого стоит!
> А когда он говорит: Не портите мне статистику, я в этом году только двоих на операцию отправил!! Знаете, как это мотивирует?
> И знаешь, что есть место, где тебе помогут, и знаешь, куда обратиться, когда всем остальным врачам просто все равно!!! И это не пустые слова. И не перестану благодарить и Вас, и Алену Александровну, и Владимира Геннадьевича, всех массажистов и мануальных терапевтов, девочек-медсестер, особенно Светлану, и конечно своего тренера Стаса!!! Я все сказала.


Спасибо!
Вот теперь точно похвальба!

Я просто переживаю за повышенные ожидания пациентов.
Кажется все легко по описанию, а это Ваш труд, именно труд
Вот я о чем.

Ещё раз спасибо.


----------



## Ольга86 (11 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста,с утра побаливает поясница ,потягивает. Или когда долго лежу на спине только .С чем это может быть связано?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

Мышцы расслабляются вокруг поражённого сегмента и движение вызывает боль.
Встаёте. Начинаете двигаться, от были  мышцы напрягаются- движение уменьшается и боль так де. Называется утренеее расхаживание. ЛФк и Корсет на первые 15 минут.


----------



## Ольга86 (11 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мышцы расслабляются вокруг поражённого сегмента и движение вызывает боль.
> Встаёте. Начинаете двигаться, от были  мышцы напрягаются- движение уменьшается и боль так де. Называется утренеее расхаживание. ЛФк и Корсет на первые 15 минут.


А если болит именно лёжа на пояснице ?
Просыпаюсь иногда и в постели ноет ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

Мышцы и суставы. Корешок болит в ноге! Есть ещё вены, там разбираться надо


----------



## Ольга86 (11 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, поняла,спасибо большое


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

Детролекс в 18.00 и на ночь - 2 недели и смотрим


----------



## Ольга86 (11 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Детролекс в 18.00 и на ночь - 2 недели и смотрим


Извиняюсь за подробности ,но после операции возник геморрой (( Детралекс пила по схеме,теперь с утра,тк есть варикоз. Буду теперь так!
Врачи ничего толком не говорят ...
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2018)

Посмотрим


----------



## Ольга86 (22 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,снова я))
У меня назрел отпуск,который никак не перенести на следующий год.
Подскажите, пожалуйста,есть ли смысл искать санаторий для реабилитации?( Курсовая есть общие и специализированные ) Или можно просто куда-нибудь в Сочи подышать горным воздухом?))
Можно ли принимать ванну ?
Хочется использовать время с пользой и не навредить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2018)

Санаторий им. Лермонтова. Минеральные воды.


----------



## Ольга86 (22 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!
А ванну дома принимать можно?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2018)

Мыться надо!


----------



## Ольга86 (22 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, )))) Спасибо.
Извиняюсь,за столь много вопросов,порой,наверно,глупых. К сожалению,столкнулась с тем,что невролог не может ответить на большинство вопросов (((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2018)

Так для этого тут и сидим!


----------



## Ольга86 (18 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер. Нахожусь в санатории ,предложили метод Герасимова для профилактики рецидивов грыж. Физиотерапевт уверяет,что улучшиться кровоток и вообще мне эта процедура необходима.
Также назначили лёгкий массаж вдоль поясницы.
Не наврежу ли себе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2018)

Нет.


----------



## Ольга86 (20 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Ольга86 (5 Янв 2019)

Прошу помочь советом. Прошло три месяца после операции. В целом,все неплохо,но переодически ноет спина ,с утра или днём ,либо ближе к вечеру . Не критично,но все же . До операции такого не было . С чем может быть связано? Нейрохирург сказал,что это от слабости мышц ... Нужно плавать ... 
Нужно ли делать МРТ повторное ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2019)

Если ноет, то с этим не к нейрохирургу надо идти, а к мануальному вертебрологу, он скорее разберётся с мышцами и суставами позвоночника.
Но хирург прав, скорее всего это не оптимальный двигательный стереотип, при котором часть нагрузки приходится на поражённый участок


----------



## Ольга86 (5 Янв 2019)

Спасибо Вам большое !
Если идти к мануальному ,нельзя трогать пораженный участок ? Правильно понимаю ?
( Есть горький опыт посещения данных врачей(())


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2019)

Правильно. Это же блок невозвратный, а мануальная терапия работает на возвратных.
И то, что не помогла мануальная терапия, это нормально, просто к ней завышенные ожидания, иногда завышенные обещания и чаще наоборот операция, потому что даже мануальная терапия не помогла.


----------



## Ольга86 (5 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Янв 2019)

Подскажите пожалуйста, планируется экскурсия на автобусе не более 3 часов в горы в Армении, можно ли ехать ? С корсетом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2019)

С корсетом хорошо, при динамической нагрузке.
Но сидя - статическая, и главное правильная посадка, а значит главная подушка под поясницу.


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а если подушки нет,можно руку или кофту под поясницу? Т.е. корсет не нужен?
Можно ли танцевать или не стоит ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2019)

Конечно, можно.
Корсет нужен для ходьбы и для танцев хип-хоп.


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам большое!! Мне тренер запретил каблуки даже 4 см и танцы вообще ((( как-то совсем грустно стало ,чувствовала себя вчера совсем ущербной (((


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Янв 2019)

А мы, когда летом двинули в Крым на машине, тоже села с подушкой под поясницу. Через километров 200 поняла, что начала ныть поясница, хотя каждый час были остановки для разминки, заправки, попить-поесть-пописать. Короче надела корсет и 1800 км проехала без проблем. Наверное кому как. Но Вы на всякий случай возьмите корсет с собой.


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Янв 2019)

@32Ольга, конечно возьму!! Спасибо за совет!!
Ольга ,вы танцуете? Хотя у вас же не было операции и ситуация немного другая ?


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Янв 2019)

Боюсь, что ситуации у всех тут на форуме приблизительно одинаковые. Какая разница в способе избавления от грыжи: консервативно или оперативно? Да, оперативно вопрос решается быстрее, на консервативное лечение уходит больше времени. У меня прошел год. МРТ еще не делала, но на конец июня грыжа за 4 месяца с 13 мм до 7 мм. Она же все равно у меня есть и я все время на чеку. Пока не танцевала))) но тренировки инструктором ЛФК регулярно. Мне кажется иные упражнения похлеще танцев)) хотя смотря какие танцы... если ча-ча-ча, например то там попой придется крутить дай боже


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Янв 2019)

У меня пока тренировки оооочень осторожные ,если попа гуляет,тренер останавливает тут же. Учит держать таз на одном месте . Поэтому и сказал пока не танцевать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> А мы, когда летом двинули в Крым на машине, тоже села с подушкой под поясницу. Через километров 200 поняла, что начала ныть поясница, хотя каждый час были остановки для разминки, заправки, попить-поесть-пописать. Короче надела корсет и 1800 км проехала без проблем. Наверное кому как. Но Вы на всякий случай возьмите корсет с собой.


В корсете и без корсета работают разные мышцы. Поэтому используют и подушки под поясницу и корсет, который снимает часть нагрузки с больных мышц. Вполне возможно.


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В корсете и без корсеты работают разные мышцы. Поэтому использования и подушки под поясницу и корсет а который снимает часть нагрузки с больных мышц. Вполне возможно.


Федор Петрович, а у меня ощущение, что в машине с корсетом меньше трясет позвоночник, он как бы фиксирует и ничего не растрясается на кочках, а дороги у нас сами знаете


Ольга86 написал(а):


> У меня пока тренировки оооочень осторожные ,если попа гуляет,тренер останавливает тут же. Учит держать таз на одном месте . Поэтому и сказал пока не танцевать


Ольга, потерпите, все будет хорошо, раз тренер советует, слушайте его. 3 месяца еще очень рано. Я наверное полгода боялась нагнуться, повернуться, и вообще совершить нелепые движения, ходила как хрустальная ваза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, а у меня ощущение, что в машине с корсетом меньше трясет позвоночник, он как бы фиксирует и ничего не растрясается на кочках, а дороги у нас сами знаете


И это не менее важно


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Янв 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Ольга, потерпите, все будет хорошо, раз тренер советует, слушайте его. 3 месяца еще очень рано. Я наверное полгода боялась нагнуться, повернуться, и вообще совершить нелепые движения, ходила как хрустальная ваза.


Поэтому и думала,стоит ли на экскурсию ехать,но уже решилась. Поеду в корсете. Танцевать наверно так и не буду ,если только два шага вправо,два шага влево тоже побаиваюсь очень,поясница к вечеру устает,ноет.


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Янв 2019)

Ольга, Вы уже работаете?


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Янв 2019)

Давно))) через месяц вышла на работу и села за руль)) в Армении я в командировке))
Прошло 4 месяца после операции,те три часа работаю.

Мне сложно контролировать движения ,это правда.  Надо менять весь образ жизни.


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Янв 2019)

Ольга86 написал(а):


> Давно))) через месяц вышла на работу и села за руль)) в Армении я в командировке))
> Прошло 4 месяца после операции,те три ч работаю.


Вы большая молодец!!! Я считаю, что это большое достижение через месяц на работу. Значит все правильно делаете. И в командировку рискнули, Вы отважная.
Соблюдайте правила поведения, воспользуйтесь рекомендациями Федора Петровича по организации рабочего места, не засиживайтесь, не носите тяжести и все нормализуется.
Иногда думаю, что если бы не грыжа, то я так и не дисциплинировала бы себя. ЛФК, тренировки, и вообще правильный образ жизни - все на пользу. Жалею об одном, поздно все это начала делать и довела до приличной грыжи.


----------



## Ольга86 (30 Янв 2019)

Согласна,тоже жалею. Но командировка уже вторая))


----------



## Ольга86 (6 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С корсетом хорошо, при динамической нагрузке.
> Но сидя - статическая, и главное правильная посадка, а значит главная подушка под поясницу.


@Доктор Ступин,можно ли делать растяжку на вашем сайте профилактическую?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

А остальные этапы уже прошли?


----------



## Ольга86 (7 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, какие?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Лечебный:
- острый
- подострый
- ремиссию
Профилактический:
 - упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела 

Готовы приступить к увеличению подвижности методом растяжки ?


----------



## Ольга86 (7 Фев 2019)

Ещё не всё прошла получается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Можно все.
Но при таким раскладе степень разумности - возрастает.


----------



## Ольга86 (7 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Ольга86 (5 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Возможно,вопрос не к вам и покажется глупым,но тем не менее спрошу))
Прохожу сейчас стимуляцию ( ЭКО). Запрещены физ нагрузки,кроме ходьбы умеренной,лыж,бассейна. Спросила своего репродуктрлога насчёт ЛФК для профилактики остеохондроза поясничного. Она разрешила.
Факт в том,чтобы не получить перекрут яичника и разрыв фолликула.
Может вы подскажете, насколько критичны упражнения у вас на сайте ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2019)

Сейчас все решает Ваш врач.
Если он разрешил умеренные нагрузки, то ЛЕЧЕБНЫЕ упражнения как раз к ним и относятся.


----------



## Ольга86 (5 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сейчас все решает Ваш врач.
> Если он разрешил умеренные нагрузки, то ЛЕЧЕБНЫЕ упражнения как раз к ним и относятся.


Спасибо!


----------

